# Tablet adjustment



## Troodon39 (May 18, 2020)

I've been trying to draw on my Huion tablet, but I'm having a little difficulty because drawing on a screen feels different than drawing on paper. I don't feel as in control of my lines. Does anyone have any tips on how to get used to it?


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

Practice, practice, practice.

Maybe stop drawing with anything else for a few days. Or even weeks.


----------

